# CHICAGO - Life in the city.



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Chicago is somewhat overlooked in the USA compared to the cities on the coast. I'm madly in love with it though.....so here you go.....

All found on Flickr.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

absolutely stunning shots!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Very beautiful city!!


----------



## polskadan (Sep 24, 2006)

All I can say is wow! Can't wait to move there one day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stunning pics :cheers:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Chicago is somewhat overlooked in the USA compared to the cities on the coast. I'm madly in love with it though.....so here you go....."

I disagree. Chicago gets almost as much exposure as NYC on this forum. Maybe you meant Philadelphia? Chicago is a phenomenal city and I'm madly in love with it. Love the open bridge photos.


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, nice collection of pics. I love Chicago!!!!

Right next to NYC as true urban cities (among the ones I have visited).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ Chicago is unique


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really great pictures!

one thing that I noticed is that it does have lots of similarities to NYC


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome photos guy. You captured the intricacies of the city very well.


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

Chicago really is a kick ass city. New York may have 'more' skyscrapers....but Chicagos skyline is simply unmatched in North America.....beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

really impressive:cheers:


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice photos that capture the soul of Chicago :yes:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks! I was trying to find pictures that explained life in this city, not just the same 100 shots of the skyline that you always see.


I found around 30 more interesting pics if people want me to upload them.......


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

^^

Please do!


I hope nobody minds if I post a few 











Sorry. I couldn't help but snap this shot


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Some of the best photos of Chicago I have seen.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Chicagoago started a great thread. Lets keep it going!:cheers:


Here are a few more....








































































































































































A 10 minute walk from my house


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Excellent photos! :dance2:


----------



## DrzBrooklynChulo90 (Oct 18, 2007)

Didn't know Chicago had a good Puerto Rican population..or are the Puerto Rican neighborhoods deserted or are the neighborhoods occupied by other ethnic groups?Does Chicago have a great Dominican(Dominican Republic....not DominicA) population? It doesn't seemed to be recognized at all.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

DrzBrooklynChulo90 said:


> Didn't know Chicago had a good Puerto Rican population..or are the Puerto Rican neighborhoods deserted or are the neighborhoods occupied by other ethnic groups?Does Chicago have a great Dominican(Dominican Republic....not DominicA) population? It doesn't seemed to be recognized at all.


Humbolt Park on the Westside, and a few nearby communities on the Northside have a strong Puerto Rican presence. There are also some communities on the Southside and in the suburbs as well. All together there are probably about 130,000 Puerto Ricans in Chicagoland... However the dominant Hispanic community is by far Mexican. By now there are probably over 1 million Mexicans in Chicagoland....


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

DrzBrooklynChulo90 said:


> Didn't know Chicago had a good Puerto Rican population..or are the Puerto Rican neighborhoods deserted or are the neighborhoods occupied by other ethnic groups?Does Chicago have a great Dominican(Dominican Republic....not DominicA) population? It doesn't seemed to be recognized at all.


Yeah, there are around 350,000 Puerto Ricans in the Chicago area. Humboldt Park is the main neighborhood in the city, it's very Puerto Rican. I'm not sure who was there before, but the Puerto Ricans have been there since the 1950's.

It's a fairly dense area, with a density of 26,000 per square mile, not including the huge park in the area. That's fairly dense concidering there are no high rises in the neighborhood, and it's all 3 story flats.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I can see there is a Swedish appearance in Chicago.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> I can see there is a Swedish appearance in Chicago.


Yeah, from the 1880's to the 1930's the Swedish population of Chicago exploded from only a few thousand to over 200,000 Swedes. Chicago was the 2nd largest "Swedish city" in the world after Stockholm.

By 1910 over 20% of Swedish people born in the world were living in the United States.


Most of the 1.3 million Swedes who came over by 1930 had been en-route from Sweden to Iowa, Minnesota and Illinois via Chicago. A large number just stayed.

Today of course Swedish immigration has been over for 75 years. Swedes have mixed into society and the blood lines have been mixed over the generations.

There's still a Swedish neighborhood, but it's more for shopping and tourism/historical aspects than actual Swedes.

My family came over from west of Stockholm in the 1880's on my grandfather's side, and the 1920's on my grandmothers side. My mom's side is British though, so now I'm only 50% Swedish. My father's family is extremely in touch with their past though, which I find really cool.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I envy to people living here...Chicago is great


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok so I'm thinking warm thoughts on this cold November day....

Oak St. Beach from above:










North Ave Beach from above:




















Rooftop Swimming pools
































































Ok not everyone can live in skyscrapers and have Olympic size swimming pools 









Backyard swimming pools over Chicago


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Man...Chicago has one of the most impressives skylines I ever seen, has the most beautiful shoreline in the world, is rich, sofisticate, your lightning pictures are awesome, and your city is Barack Obama (the man we love) hometown. Chicago is, therefore, perfect!


----------



## Bluestreak (Nov 23, 2004)

I love these photos. The summer shots are making me sad. It's going to be so long before they are back. It's a good feeling that I when I walk outside that I'm actually in the city of these photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

*Things to do in Chicago. The bar club scene*
Bad Boy Bill :cheers:







































































































































































































































































































































































































*Party on the boat/Beach!*
















































































































*North Ave. Beach in the Summer!*


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

A few beaches just a 30 minute drive east of Chicago in Northwest Indiana


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Chicago's "L"


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely Chicago Shots. Very awesome city


----------



## Jax419 (Dec 5, 2006)

OMG stop...I miss it...I cant wait till school is over and I'm back there for good!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Chicago pics :cheers:


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Very intersting... thnx..!!


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Some museums in Chicago....


Museum of Science and Industry 









Field Museum of Natural History



















Museum of Contemporary Art Plaza










Art Institute









Adler Planetarium 


















The Dolphin show in the Shedd with a great view of Lake Michigan


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

and a few from my community called Albany Park on the Northside of Chicago  It is a community that is as multi-cultural as any in the U.S. Once a thriving Jewish community in the 60's and then Greek in the 70's, became Asian, Middle Eastern, and Hispanic today :cheers:


























































































































































Arabic and Greek Sweets :cheers:










and of course Albany Park is not immune to Chicago's crazy climate!:banana::nuts:
































A couple of blocks away from my house


----------



## chrome13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pictures of chicago outside of downtown - nice to see.

You lose anything in the flood?


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

great shots!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics indeed


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

unfit for human habitation? are you really unhappy in this city?


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

chrome13 said:


> Pictures of chicago outside of downtown - nice to see.
> 
> You lose anything in the flood?


No nothing. We didn't get much flooding on my block (none at all in my house) on Wilson Ave. west of Kedzie 




ElChancho said:


> great shots!:cheers:


Thanks!




Martounet said:


> unfit for human habitation? are you really unhappy in this city?


Eugene Debbs said that about Chicago in 1908. I have it as my signature in sarcasm....


Here are some photos from the Pilsen community on the Lower Westside of Chicago... 















































and Hyde Park on the Southside of Chicago....Rainbow Beach:










Barack Obama's House in the Kenwood community - Chicago











A nice quiet summer night in a Chicago neighborhood...



















and some winter scenes


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

Incredible City!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible city indeed ^^ very nice pics


----------



## no1gizmo (Dec 3, 2007)

Chicago seems to be a city of the USA which is very attrative. Chicago has a real summer and a real winter (with snow). I like that...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

no1gizmo said:


> Chicago has a real summer and a real winter (with snow)


Indeed. Winters in Chicago and other neighboured areas (at least 5 years since today i can remember) are really "heavy"


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm only 16 but I'm always thinking, New York or Chicago? First I should visit them before I decide where I'm going to live


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed. Winters in Chicago and other neighboured areas (at least 5 years since today i can remember) are really "heavy"


Yes, the weather is quite brutal. It can change from day to day, and even from hour to hour. 

Winter can get as cold as -31C without even counting the wind affect, and summer can get up to 40C, not counting the affect of the humidity and sun.

That's a pretty big spread 71C for a single city.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are a few more.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice pics again  Two awesome shots! 

- 1 - "Hollander", wich I am  Dutch Guy -> Hollander, a Dutch word
- 2 - The people sitting on top of the houses, how cool is that!


----------



## secondcity1 (Dec 28, 2006)

The Holidays are near....


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

^^


Absolutely fantastic shots!


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

awesome


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

http://flickr.com/photos/rebeccawhitney/2245145011/sizes/o/









http://flickr.com/photos/emieldk/2093153302/sizes/o/









http://flickr.com/photos/4v4l0n42/2981181767/









http://flickr.com/photos/yochicago1/954277053/









http://flickr.com/photos/discopalace/525803142/sizes/o/










http://flickr.com/photos/gregersreimann/2050498471/









http://flickr.com/photos/ctuna/2819090340/sizes/l/









http://flickr.com/photos/zinkwazi/72292558/sizes/o/


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

I am brazilian. I´d never had in USA, but I love Chicago, in spite of the winter. Beautiful city.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Chicago - sittin' on top of the world


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

does anyone have pictures of the lincoln park or uptown areas?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I was bored at work and compiled some photos of the architecture around the Lakeview and Lincoln Park neighborhoods. These neighborhoods are north of downtown around 7KM, and have a population of around 175,000.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I was thinking of getting some pictures of churches around the city if anyone's interested?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> I was thinking of getting some pictures of churches around the city if anyone's interested?


TOTALLY! The big glamorous ones, please! And interior shots if possible!! :banana::cheers:


----------



## PDC1987 (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicagoago said:


>


Beautiful townhouse. I assume it is a private residence?


----------



## Ruso141 (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice, exellent work, and beautiful city


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

PDC1987 said:


> Beautiful townhouse. I assume it is a private residence?


Yes, there are actually dozens of these things going up all around certain areas of the city. Most of these were built within the past few years (obviously some are older)


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots! I remember my first visit too Chicago as a kid, It was fantastic... Then I went to New York City, and I fell in love with NYC.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## TAMAGoTTCHi (Jun 26, 2008)

good building


----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't see much life on this page, I see houses, and condos , Where's the people?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

True, I found some candid pictures of people , mostly on the trains. Some of them are pretty cool. They're good shots of everyday people in everyday poses.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## alex7677 (May 4, 2009)

Chicago is such a beautiful and distinct city


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are some pictures I found of the new Modern Wing of the Art Institute that opened a few days ago:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Have some more pictures...not mine!! From Flickr, and good.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

well done. what a a class !


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

whoops ..


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice finds. But, Flickr doesn't take pictures. I think the respective photographers need to be credited.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

I was in Chicago this weekend for the first time since 2001 (I've switched trains in Chicago twice since then, but did not venture from the station), and I have to say that all the new buildings that have gone up, in the last five years or so, have made the city look practically brand new. They've interspersed the new buildings with the old ones just right where you almost get the feeling half the city was built in the last ten years. And although Aqua is nice, I think Legacy at Millennium Park single handily steals the show. It's such a dramatic new piece to the Chicago skyline, along with Trump. Those two are a one-two punch. 300 North LaSalle is also a jewel, which looks even better in person. Sears (Willis) still reins supreme, which is in no way a bad thing. But it would be great if they could get the Spire built, it would take the Chicago skyline to an entirely different level. :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good collection of photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice set of those (last) photos @Chicagoago


----------



## WorldMost (Jul 18, 2009)

Chicago is The Most Wonderful Cities in US after New York City


----------



## Planeguy1113 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fantastic pictures!!!! I love Chicago!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos @Chicagoago of Chicago, like those:


Chicagoago said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, Chicago has a pretty large Greek population, who mostly came over during the middle of the 20th century. It's listed as having the 3rd largest population of Greeks.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos! I LOVE Chicago!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Real nice additions tonight Chicagoago. Well done.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cycletheghostround/4645084192/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelleyandnathan/7865977870/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelleyandnathan/7865928232/


IMG_3644 by pcurtner, on Flickr


Chicago Trip 2012 by rosenblatts, on Flickr


Urban Cruise. by Peter Reoch Photography, on Flickr


Wave your flag. by Peter Reoch Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing updates, really impressive Chicago skyline...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

- edit


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

View from sears tower! #chicago #sears #tower #birdseye #skyline by SrivastavaAnkit, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago Water Tower by Neilheeney, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

skyline by eklimcz, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline from North Avenue Beach by sublimeguy, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ lots of space to expand


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago, IL skyline by Jcalustre, on Flickr


Balcony View by andyphelan45, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicago, IL skyline by Jcalustre, on Flickr


Chicago Architecture by proforged, on Flickr


Chicago Architecture by proforged, on Flickr


Chicago Architecture by proforged, on Flickr


Chicago Architecture by proforged, on Flickr


Chicago Architecture by proforged, on Flickr


Chicago Architecture by proforged, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*CHICAGO BEYBEH!*


Chicago Skyline by robertelves, on Flickr


Chicago -View from the lake by Contrapuntist, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

LaSalle Street 2 by Jonathan Lurie, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago Skyline - John Hancock Center - Chicago by romvi, on Flickr


Chicago Skyline by brasoygard, on Flickr


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

The skyline of Chicago is one of the most iconic but the suburbs are mega sprawl.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago Skyline by mayte_pons, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago skyline by robrass, on Flickr


Chicago from Roosevelt Road by Candace Kuzmarski, on Flickr


Agora in Grant Park by Candace Kuzmarski, on Flickr


Chicago skyline from the Planetarium by Candace Kuzmarski, on Flickr


The third largest metropolitan city rising from the first and largest railroad hub by Candace Kuzmarski, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago '12 by Gallery 2 Images, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

downtown Chicago by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos as always! :cheers:

Chicago along with NY are definitely the class of their own.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Eli White, on Flickr


Untitled by Eli White, on Flickr


Chicago River near Michigan Ave. by swimfinfan, on Flickr


2008 Spring - Chicago (3) by RLNevin, on Flickr


headed downtown Chicago by brentragan1211, on Flickr


Untitled by find myself a city to live in, on Flickr


formerly known as the American Furniture Mart (overlooking a vacant lot that once was home to the Lakeside Veterans Hospital) by find myself a city to live in, on Flickr


View from CTA Headquarters by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Chicago River HDR by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Early Morning by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


View from Lake Point Tower by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


View from Tribune Tower by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


View from the deck of the Wendella by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Hancock Tower at Blue Hour by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


View at Milton Lee Olive Park by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Black and White Chicago by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Merchandise Mart by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Green Path by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Downtown Chitown by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Downtown Chicago from UIC by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Park Buildings by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Chicago's Epic Skyline by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Field Museum by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


CTA Morgan by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peoples Gas Pavilion by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Chicago Cultural Center by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicago Skyline by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Corn on the Cob Buildings by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wrigley Building by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Chicago from Sears Tower by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The City Is Yours by a300zx4pak, on Flickr


Flight of the Geese by AlphTran, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8366766678/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8365702355/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8366771282/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8366772708/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24[email protected]/8366772850/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8365704627/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicago at night by Cazimiro, on Flickr


Chicago River & Merchandise Mart - night by doug.siefken, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Rotating Frame, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> Flight of the Geese by AlphTran, on Flickr



love this shot. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old pics but its still cool to look at..


Chicago at night by Cazimiro, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8475540204/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8475540384/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8474452035/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8475540648/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8474452249/in/photostream/


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely and charming.
as Frank Sinatra sung _it's my kind of town_.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8474452527/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8474452927/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8376390357/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8376390471/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8376390571/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildwildfiles/8376390979/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous!....thanks @YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Second City by Jamie in Bytown, on Flickr


St. Patricks Day weekend in Chicago by Jamie in Bytown, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Patricks Day weekend in Chicago by Jamie in Bytown, on Flickr


St. Patricks Day weekend in Chicago by Jamie in Bytown, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This Hound is more Irish than Wolf. by Jamie in Bytown, on Flickr


St. Patricks Day weekend in Chicago by Jamie in Bytown, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red, White, Blue and Green? by Jamie McCaffrey, on Flickr



The Bean by Jamie McCaffrey, on Flickr
A very popular sculpture in Chicago's Millennium Park. The Cloud Gate is a tourist magnet, but once you see it you'll understand why. It's smooth seamless surface is almost surreal. It's shape and texture (or lack thereof) seem suited for a science fiction movie.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickroth11/8636709408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickroth11/8511360642/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicago bridges by robjamieson1969, on Flickr


River North by robjamieson1969, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Go West Young Person by rjseg1, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jec242/8674647750/
SUN SET BEHIND CHICAGO FROM MICHIGAN CITY INDIANA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

112. Wrigley by ancientlives, on Flickr


111. Setting sail by ancientlives, on Flickr
Tourists pour onto a river boat cruise up and down the Chicago River


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Along the river by ancientlives, on Flickr


110. Gardens by ancientlives, on Flickr
Gardens of the Art Institute, Chicago.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicago is called the Windy City. My pictures here.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In the central part of the Chicago Millennium Park is built on land reclaimed from the lake.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great shots! kay:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great shots! kay:


Thank you for your evaluation.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicago.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

are these your photos?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> are these your photos?


All exhibited photos of my own.http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ardues/albums/?&p=4


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

It is impossible to take a bad photo of Chicago. The city is amazing!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos. :cheers:


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Indeed, those are excellent photos but please make sure to credit the images owners. Thanks!


----------

